# Looking For



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm looking for a youngster that is getting into waterfowling. I've been cleaning off that shelf in the shed and I need to thin the herd. Rather than put my stuff on KSL and deal with 11:30 pm phone calls and stupid texts. I want to give this stuff to a young person that is just starting to hunt waterfowl and will use it. A friend of mine is going to pitch in on this deal also. A young kid is going to walk away from this pretty happy and well equipped. 

I've done this before and the guy showed up in his own truck pulling his own duck boat. That isn't going to happen this go around. I want this to go to a kid that couldn't afford to buy it himself. We don't want to pad dads flock. We want a kid building his own flock. 

If anyone knows of a kid that could use this stuff and will use it. Please post up.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Very cool Jerry 8)


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> I'm looking for a youngster that is getting into waterfowling. I've been cleaning off that shelf in the shed and I need to thin the herd. Rather than put my stuff on KSL and deal with 11:30 pm phone calls and stupid texts. I want to give this stuff to a young person that is just starting to hunt waterfowl and will use it. A friend of mine is going to pitch in on this deal also. A young kid is going to walk away from this pretty happy and well equipped.
> 
> I've done this before and the guy showed up in his own truck pulling his own duck boat. That isn't going to happen this go around. I want this to go to a kid that couldn't afford to buy it himself. We don't want to pad dads flock. We want a kid building his own flock.
> 
> If anyone knows of a kid that could use this stuff and will use it. Please post up.


I don't have a duck boat.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

paddler said:


> I don't have a duck boat.


Everybody likes a little a$$ but not a smarta$$ lol


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

I assume you are getting rid of decs but if you have any old waders or small clothing or even duck calls I have a little bro who is diving in, it's really cool when people do stuff like this because that's how I got into this costly sport. 6 beat up flambeaus and a duck call and I was hooked. Good on you for getting some young hunters addicted to this expensive hobby. XD


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Someone needs to organize a waterfowling swap meet.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

You're a good man Charlie Brown. If you happen to find some worthy applicants, I would be willing to thin my herd a bit too. Let me know what you see..
R


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Jerry, I need to tell you more about the Wasatch Wigeons Associations new waterfowler program. I mentioned it when I picked up those trailer tires from you last year. We try to make lifelong waterfowlers out of people who haven't had the chance before. We had the same problem you mention when we helped out with the Youth Hunt for the DWR 2 years ago. People who were supposed to be new to the sport calling and asking if they could bring "dad's duck boat" out with us as they learned the ropes. In our program you are required to put in time at the shotgun range as well as hours doing conservation work with us among other things. I'd tell you to check out our website but somebody hacked it and it is under construction right now. If it is something you'd be interested in let me know. I'm just a couple of blocks west of you.


----------



## mjgarner08 (Sep 27, 2016)

I am interested. I sent you a personal message. Thanks!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Well I have had several people get in contact with me via PM. Word of mouth has been good on this thread. John & I are going to draw a name out of a hat at the end of the week to see who is taking these items home. 

Some of these items might float, some don't. Some are flocked, some are not. Some of these are used on land. They might just help collect a band? Some of these items might fly. One time or another I've gave them all a try. Now it's time to pass them along and say bye bye ;-)


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

Good on you man, I've always sold my stuff to help upgrade but I think I'll do this from now on. Great way to help a youth hunter, it's hard to afford this sport in high school I can vouch for that.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

JerryH said:


> Well I have had several people get in contact with me via PM. Word of mouth has been good on this thread. John & I are going to draw a name out of a hat at the end of the week to see who is taking these items home.
> 
> Some of these items might float, some don't. Some are flocked, some are not. Some of these are used on land. They might just help collect a band? Some of these items might fly. One time or another I've gave them all a try. Now it's time to pass them along and say bye bye ;-)


Good on ya! My dad recently helped outfit a neighbor of his who teaches high school. It seems that he is our good luck charm. The hunting is always good when he comes along. I joke to my dad it's good karma for helping someone out. Good things will come to you as well, I think.


----------



## F.A.L. (Nov 4, 2016)

I will contribute a custom lanyard to your individuals specifications. Any braid!!


----------



## F.A.L. (Nov 4, 2016)

For your generosity to the next generation, I offer you a custom lanyard as well!!!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

We drew HannaMarie's name out of a hat to give our decoys to. A fine young lady that shot her first duck this year. 

F.A.L. Thank you for your offer. Hopefully Hanna sees your post.


----------

